

Tesla Model X Prototype Uses Side View Camera in Place of Rear View Mirrors - devy
http://my.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/side-view-cameras-back-model-x-page

======
kjs3
So when I loose power and want to glide over onto the shoulder and out of
traffic, I'm doing it blind. Does add to the excitement of the event, I
suppose.

